# Smoked Salmon Candy



## daricksta (Jul 16, 2018)

This is my first try at salmon candy; It's is based on Jeff Phillips's recipe although I used a couple of my own pre-pared dry rubs. I followed his directions for the glaze and mixed some maple syrup with my dry rub. The glaze nicely finished off the smoked salmon.

I made it to share with my daughter who loves salmon almost any way it's prepared. I made it as a compliment to my teriyaki beef jerky, which is her favorite. It was very labor intensive, made a bit more laborious because my MES 30 Gen 1 kept running hotter than  I wanted it to. It eventually settled down to near where I wanted the temps and the salmon turned out great anyway. I smoked it for about 6 hours, starting at about 120° and boosting it another 20° every 2 hours up to 160°. For smoke I used my 6X6 AMNS filled with apple wood Dust. That dust burns beautifully at lower temps. 

We'll be visiting my daughter next month and I'll be bringing both her teriyaki beef jerky and salmon candy care packages with me.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2018)

I have got to try that some day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks Great, Rick!!:)
That Young Lady will Love those Treats!!
Nice Job!
Like.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks, John. Just so happens my daughter will be visiting us this weekend!
Also 

 Bearcarver
, I wanted to thank you for the suggestion to remove the grease tray from the MES 30 floor when using the AMNS. Following your suggestion, I laid down a sheet of foil and yes indeed the AMNS fit next to the wood chip holder. I also removed the pull out drawer thingy to give more clearance to the Maze.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2018)

WOW!!!
Those look fantastic!!!
Al


----------



## daricksta (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks, Al. Outside of the time spent allowing the pellicle to form on the salmon skin in the fridge, then dry brining the salmon, and brushing on the glaze every hour over the 6 hour smoke, it was pretty easy. I am SO sold on using Dust (which I buy from A-MAZE-N in the AMNS for smokes below 200 degrees.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2018)

daricksta said:


> Thanks, John. Just so happens my daughter will be visiting us this weekend!
> Also
> 
> Bearcarver
> , I wanted to thank you for the suggestion to remove the grease tray from the MES 30 floor when using the AMNS. Following your suggestion, I laid down a sheet of foil and yes indeed the AMNS fit next to the wood chip holder. I also removed the pull out drawer thingy to give more clearance to the Maze.




I just left my bottom grease tray out for good, and just change the foil when needed---A lot easier than washing the pan!!

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 17, 2018)

Great looking salmon candy!!!! That is some great stuff!!! I like the link you psted as well. Now I want to go fishing.... Point.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 18, 2018)

Bear, if points were still issued you'd get points for this suggestion.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks, Ab Canuck!


----------

